# NFS exports faulty



## Marco2G (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi everyone

I am having issues with some NFS exports. They have worked up to a few hours ago and upon a reboot (but not the first today) they stopped working. On the client side I receive access denied messages. When looking into /var/log/system.log, I can see that my ESXi host is logged as requesting /usr/storage/nas/ISOs, for example, however the export is just /storage/nas/ISOs.

I get the following errors that I find pertinent:

```
mountd[3052]: bad exports list line /storage/nas/ISOs
mountd[3053]: mount request denied from 192.168.2.100 for /usr/storage/nas/ISOs
```




 

The exports list is empty but all the services seem to be running if rpcinfo is to be believed. I also don't get any errors when restarting mountd, nfsd, lockd and statd.

Does anyone have any idea what might be the issue?

Thank you!

Marco


----------



## phoenix (Jan 12, 2018)

You can only have 1 line per client IP address/subnet.  You have separate lines for /storage/nas/Media and /storage/nas/ISOs allowed for 192.168.2.100.  Just put both paths onto the same line:

```
/storage/nas/Media /storage/nas/ISOs -ro -mapall=root -network 192.168.2.0 -mask 255.255.255.0
```

Same for your two lines with 192.168.2.100 in it.


----------



## Marco2G (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you for your input but that does not seem to be the reason. First, it has been like this for weeks and it worked.

Second, I tried starting over and now I have only two lines in export, with different clients. Even at only one line it did not work.


----------



## Marco2G (Jan 13, 2018)

Upon reinstalling a few times, I noticed that this occurs when I setup NFS and then changed the hostname. If I change the hostname first, everything keeps working fine.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2018)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, *NAS4Free*, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

